# connection wifi live box / ipod touch v2



## Samahell (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acquérir un ipod touch v2.

Je n'arrive pas à le connecter à mon réseau wifi domestiquevia livebox(sagem).

je rentre ma clé wep sur l'ipod et je clique rejoindre mais il m'annonce que ma connection est impossible.



Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce pb?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme expliqué ici, les Livebox sont parfois capricieuses pour la configuration de connexion wi-fi avec des appareils.

Pour essayer de régler ton problème, tu vas dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox sur "Réseau sans fil". Tu cliques sur "Nouvelle Adresse MAC". Tu entres l'adresse MAC de ton iPod touch et tu cliques sur OK.

Pour connaître l'adresse MAC de ton iPod Touch, tu vas dans Réglages/Général/informations. L'adresse Mac se trouve à la ligne "Adresse wi-fi".

Ensuite tu retentes de te connecter.

Moi, je l'ai fait. Et ça a marché du premier coup (et j'ai aussi une Sagem).


----------



## VFred (16 Décembre 2008)

Tu devrais déjà essayer cette méthode beaucoup plus simple :

Il faut avant tout appuyer sur le bouton de l'association WiFi (*bouton 1 *à l'arrière de la Livebox).
L'icône Wifi va clignoter sur la Livebox pendant 5 minutes ce qui te laisse tout le temps de rentrer ta clef wep sur ton iPod.


----------



## Dclick (18 Décembre 2008)

VFred a dit:


> Tu devrais déjà essayer cette méthode beaucoup plus simple :
> 
> Il faut avant tout appuyer sur le bouton de l'association WiFi (*bouton 1 *à l'arrière de la Livebox).
> L'icône Wifi va clignoter sur la Livebox pendant 5 minutes ce qui te laisse tout le temps de rentrer ta clef wep sur ton iPod.



Perso j'ai essayé cette méthode mais pourtant j'ai aussi le message qui me dit qu'il est impossible de me connecter au réseau.

Je ne pense pas faire d'erreur lorsque je saisis ma clé WPA. Je ne sais donc pas d'où vient le problème :s


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2008)

Dclick a dit:


> Perso j'ai essayé cette méthode mais pourtant j'ai aussi le message qui me dit qu'il est impossible de me connecter au réseau.
> 
> Je ne pense pas faire d'erreur lorsque je saisis ma clé WPA. Je ne sais donc pas d'où vient le problème :s


Tu as essayé celle que j'ai indiquée ?


----------



## Dclick (18 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as essayé celle que j'ai indiquée ?



Oui mais ça n'a rien changé. Mais maintenant j'ai un nouveau problème bien plus genant  et là c'est la panique. (voir ici)


----------

